# Mirror blinds



## The AmBASSaDEER (Mar 4, 2009)

I think they look pretty good. I just wonder about them breakin and do you have to clean them alot?


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Mar 4, 2009)




----------



## Jeff Raines (Mar 4, 2009)

Great idea,but,what happens when a big buck sees his reflection and wants to fight


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Mar 4, 2009)

Jeff Raines said:


> Great idea,but,what happens when a big buck sees his reflection and wants to fight


you shoot him!!!


----------



## Jranger (Mar 4, 2009)

Pretty cool, but what happens when a wild animal mistakes the reflection for another wild animal and decides it's "Go time".


----------



## dawg2 (Mar 4, 2009)

Jranger said:


> Pretty cool, but what happens when a wild animal mistakes the reflection for another wild animal and decides it's "Go time".



You RUN!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 4, 2009)

I would wonder about sunlight reflecting off of it and spooking the critters.


----------



## Razorback (Mar 4, 2009)

Hmmmm...maybe good for a ground blind but what about a tower blind?  Whats that gonna look like?  Any pix of that view?

Razor


----------



## dawg2 (Mar 4, 2009)

NCHillbilly said:


> I would wonder about sunlight reflecting off of it and spooking the critters.



The walls are angled down towards the ground.  It looks like sun reflections would be pretty rare.

I found a site on these and it says it is mirrorized polyester.  They are plastic.  Looks like a great idea and the guy patented it too.  Probably rich by now!


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Mar 4, 2009)

Razorback said:


> Hmmmm...maybe good for a ground blind but what about a tower blind?  Whats that gonna look like?  Any pix of that view?
> 
> Razor



no more pics, got it in a email.


----------



## DRB1313 (Mar 4, 2009)

The AmBASSaDEER said:


> you shoot him!!!


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Mar 4, 2009)

dawg2 said:


> The walls are angled down towards the ground.  It looks like sun reflections would be pretty rare.
> 
> I found a site on these and it says it is mirrorized polyester.  They are plastic.  Looks like a great idea and the guy patented it too.  Probably rich by now!



Whats the site?


----------



## Jeff Raines (Mar 4, 2009)

DRB1313 said:


>



David,please don't encourage him


----------



## Son (Mar 4, 2009)

*Mirror*

I don't want to sit in anything that another hunter can't readily identify as a blind. Or one an animal can see their reflection on.
Neat looking though.


----------



## DRB1313 (Mar 4, 2009)

Jeff Raines said:


> David,please don't encourage him



Sorry Bro, but that was Fuuuuuuuny!
Sometimes ol Bassy cracks me up!


----------



## NOYDB (Mar 4, 2009)

I can see it causing a problem for some of the less attractive hunters. Coming up on one just at first light and seeing their own reflection...........

Is Windex a good cover scent?


----------



## Minner (Mar 4, 2009)

I read about something similar a number of years ago. It was mentioned in reference to pronghorn hunting. A hunter had a portable mirror he would carry in front of him as he snuck up on a herd of pronghorns. Sounds like a good idea as long as it's angled correctly.


----------



## KKrueger (Mar 4, 2009)

I need that new tinks flavored windex


----------



## simpleman30 (Mar 4, 2009)

ghostblind.com


----------



## 7MAGMIKE (Mar 5, 2009)

http://www.ghostblind.com/index.html  Very interesting but pricey


----------



## NOYDB (Mar 6, 2009)

KKrueger said:


> I need that new tinks <font color=red>flavored</font> windex



Ok..... You do know you aren't supposed to drink the Tink's, right?


----------



## cooker338 (Mar 6, 2009)

what happens when another hunter sees the reflection of the deer in the blind and cant tell which deer to shoot and accidentally shoots the blind


----------



## Fishin & Hunting (Mar 6, 2009)

That sure is expensive.


----------



## JohnBenoit09 (Mar 7, 2009)

be bad that you put it out and forget where you put it


----------



## tgunns (Mar 17, 2009)

Stands only need to be cleaned as needed, which is never but if so....water will do it.  Stand is angled such that there is no reflection from the sun.


----------



## GeorgiaPineHunter (Mar 19, 2009)

If it quivered a little in the wind, wouldn't the whole thing have an exaggerated movement because of the reflection?
I understand it has a movement depresser but you can't stop wind.


----------



## marknga (Mar 19, 2009)

"Predator" comes to mind.

Very cool but pricey ain't it?


----------



## seaweaver (Mar 19, 2009)

I love it!
cw


OH MY THE PRICE!

you can by enough mylar to make 20 for that price.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Mar 19, 2009)

Jeff Raines said:


> Great idea,but,what happens when a big buck sees his reflection and wants to fight





The AmBASSaDEER said:


> you shoot him!!!




but what if its a little buck??? no one shoots babies do they? 



cooker338 said:


> what happens when another hunter sees the reflection of the deer in the blind and cant tell which deer to shoot and accidentally shoots the blind



he might be hunting a lil too close to ya


----------



## russ200606 (Apr 15, 2009)

*ghostblind pics*

Here are some pictures of the GhostBlind version.  www.ghostblind.com  You need to go and view the videos on the site.


----------



## Musket (Apr 15, 2009)

You might even get your girlfriend to go with you, if she has a battery op blow dryer.


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Apr 15, 2009)

russ200606 said:


> Here are some pictures of the GhostBlind version.  www.ghostblind.com  You need to go and view the videos on the site.



I like the blind better!


----------



## shoot2grill (Apr 15, 2009)

The next era of camo,they will be making clothes out of this before long.


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Apr 15, 2009)

Musket said:


> You might even get your girlfriend to go with you, if she has a battery op blow dryer.



And then when you and your significant other get done hunting, you can easily mount the Ghostblind above your bed!


----------



## 1776Flintlock (Apr 15, 2009)

The mirror blinds are $1,000+ I believe 


These other types are a lot cheaper

http://www.sportclimbers.com/stalkerindex.htm


----------



## 1776Flintlock (Apr 15, 2009)

Yep, I was wrong, they cost more than that:

http://halfmoon7.com/mirrorblinds.htm


----------



## russ200606 (Apr 16, 2009)

I am thinking about getting the GhostBlind one.  It looks like you could get a lot of use out of it.  The videos on the site show how easy it is to set up and take down, making it easy for you to move if you get busted.   Not that that has ever happened to me.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Apr 19, 2009)

Wow, these mirror blinds & shields look good.  Since wild game are not always predictable, I'd need 2-3 of the 4-panel ghostblinds to surround me to cover even the side I would not expect to see animals approaching.  

There's some interesting Youtube videos about all of these.  The ShadowShield product may also be the StalkerShield product, which has at least 16 videos to show reactions of wild game to these products like whitetails, elk, turkey, hogs, geese, & antelope/speed goats at the web links below:  

http://www.theshadowshield.com/ 

and 

http://www.theshadowshield.com/videos.phtml 


Mirror Hunting Blind with Deer Reactions 

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/KQuFZqqpKpU&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/KQuFZqqpKpU&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object> 


Mirror Stalking Shield: Turkey Hunt 

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/pX96er5GrDo&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/pX96er5GrDo&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object> 


Mirrored ShadowShield Hunts

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/pZPRcMqUx54&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/pZPRcMqUx54&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## russ200606 (Apr 20, 2009)

*I found this on youtube!*

Here is the video from GhostBlind.  Check it out.   I think that mirrored camo is very exciting!  You really do become invisible. 

```
<object width="560" height="340"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/U2EeappH-zY&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/U2EeappH-zY&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="560" height="340"></embed></object>CODE]

You can view more videos at [URL="http://www.ghostblind.com"]www/GhostBlind.com[/URL]
```


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Apr 20, 2009)

Razorback said:


> Hmmmm...maybe good for a ground blind but what about a tower blind?  Whats that gonna look like?  Any pix of that view?
> 
> Razor



Here's examples of a tower blind or stand or up in a tree:


----------

